# Links > Tutorials >  Vpn Server & Client AWMN only help

## PROGRAMMERPC

Γεια σας και παλι..
Λοιπον θελω να κανω μια μοντα αλλα δεν το εχω καταφερει μεχρι τωρα.. Το δικτυο στο σπιτι μου ειναι ετσι: Κεντρικο Router hAp lite
Ether 1: Paroxos
Ether 2: RB433AH ταρατσας (AWMN)
Ether 3: Awmn Hotspot
Ether 4: Switch tou lan mou

Ολο αυτο το config παιζει καλα..

Τωρα στην δουλεια εχουμε παλι ενα hAp lite.. Κανω ενα τουνελ pptp απο το δικο μου σαν pptp server και της δουλειας pptp client αποκλιστηκα και μόνο για το awmn ομως. Δηλαδη 10.0.0.0/8 να βγενει απο εμένα(σπιτι). To range του pptp ειναι 192.168.9.0/24
Οποτε εχω βαλει στα routes 10.0.0.0/8 gateway 192.168.9.1
Ενω μου βλεπει gateway οταν παω να pingarw το 10.23.26.1 πχ ειναι timeout! Μια βοηθεια;;

----------


## trendy

Κάνεις ΝΑΤ τις 192.168.9.Χ διευθύνσεις σε 10άρα;

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Ποιο λεπτομερώς?

----------


## trendy

Οι 192.168.9.Χ δε δρομολογούνται στο awmn. Αν δεν κάνεις NAT σε 10άρα IP δε θα φτάσει στον προορισμό, ούτε φυσικά θα πάρεις απάντηση.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Πως το κάνω αυτο? τα βήματα παρακαλω..

----------

